# post pics of your rabbits sleeping!



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 12, 2007)

im trying to get a pic of my bunny sleeping but she gets annoyed by the flash!

SO MEANWHILE POST YOUR BUNNYS SLEEPING!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's one of Wilbur sleeping.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::jumpingbunny::bunnybutt:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2007)

And one of Daisy mae sleeping on her back.

Susan and the Gang


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 12, 2007)

they are sooo cute! my bunny sleeps on her side.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's one of Raph taken last year...soundasleep after he destroyed the phone book. He kinda looks likea big blue furry block...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2007)

Is that Raph's tail? It looks as big as his legs, I've never seen a tail that big.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Going to move this to the photo phile section. I will post my own pictures later.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, that's his tail. (English lops do tend tohave rather long tails.) And the bald spot on his leg is reminiscent ofhis slipper socks I'd made for him, so he could maneuver on thehardwood floors. The socks worked well at first, but they began to bughim after a few weeks and he would constantly tug at them. They woundup rubbing the fur off his ankles and I had to stop using them (poorRaph looked like one of those little old men you see who have hairylegs with a ring of baldness around the ankles from wearing short socksall the time...if I had put a pair of Bermuda shorts on him and somesunglasses, he would've fit in perfectly on any beach in Florida).


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hazel taking a nap in her sunny bedroom (she loves sunbathing in the winter)


----------



## f_j (Mar 13, 2007)

Rupert sleeping when he was a baby:






My favorite one of him sleeping:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 13, 2007)

his so adorable!:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 14, 2007)

Aw, look at baby Rupert! How adorable! It just doesn't get any cuter than that. 


Get ready for Snuggy belly:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 14, 2007)

Gorgeous pics everyone! :inlove:

I took these today, sorry for the bad quality but it's very dark insideon these rainy days (yes I have my buns inside for the winter). I amsure BunBun is the only one of my rabbits that actually sleeps!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

Ringo....He likes to sleep.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 14, 2007)

aww.... all your bunnies are soooo cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

Samantha





















Connor











Dallas































Teresa






Elvis


























Bree


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 14, 2007)

Floppy sleeps in the wierdest positions....This first one is old but I love it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

I see how the name floppy came about. :shock:


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 14, 2007)

He he..you would think!

Actually his whole name is "tender juicy floppy leg" LOL. It came froma commercial that aired out here for the San Diego Zoo...because of hiscrooked leg. Though his leg is not at all floppy he has full use of it.It was a cute commercial I wish it was still on. It was a zebra teasinga lion by saying he had a tender juicy floppy leg and the lion shouldcome and eat him and then the lion roars and the zebra gets scared andruns away. We thought it was fitting because of his leg and hisencounter with the neighbors snake. 


Edit:

I found it!! Click the link below to see the cutest commercial ever. It plays after a short ad (about 10sec)

http://www.sandiegozoo.org/robert/robert_tv2.html


----------



## bunnee mom (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG....we have soooo many pictures of Elliesleeping. There's nothing cuter than a sleepingbunny!! And yes, she pretty much has the run of our house, sothere are pics of her in the bedroom, family room, living room...hee hee


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

:inlove:

I never get pics of them asleep... never even see them sleep!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'v tried to get pics of her sleeping on me but she woek up, ill show you what i tried to get out of it ...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 15, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote:*


> I'v tried to get pics of her sleeping on me but she woek up,ill show you what i tried to get out of it ...


OMG, what a cutie!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 16, 2007)

That was when she was about 9 months , About 3 months ago  Shes gotten alot bigger since then


----------



## rabb1tmad (Mar 16, 2007)

Squishy!


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 16, 2007)

All of the bunnies posted here are adorable, butfor some reason when I saw this pic I just burst out laughing! Thismade my day:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are my additions:

First, Holly/Herman, asleep in Jesse's hand (JAK Rabbitry, who he/she's currently living with:





Don't have one of baby Daisy sleeping...yet...

Now a couple of Flower:











And a couple of Trixie:




















And the closest thing you'll get to getting a picture of Maisie asleep (she sleeps hidden in her shreddies on the bottom floor):


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 21, 2007)

these are from 2 different days where i found domino sleeping while i cleaned out my supply shed.


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 22, 2007)

I got this one yesterday, it's a little dark but too cute. He is cuddled up with his pillow.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of Loki sleeping. He doesn't seem to sleep much during the day. He sleeps with Mommy at night. 

In his old cage











In the bathroom




t and Loki


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Here's Ookpik sleeping:*








*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my favorites...


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's one of Wilbur &amp; Jackie sleeping together.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## dragonjaze (Mar 24, 2007)

Bronwyn keeping me company while I am on the computer


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 25, 2007)

It's so tiring being a bunny.....:sleep:






Millie having an afternoon snooze in her bed.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's one I just took of Buttercup sleeping. He's so darn cute but I', probably Bias as I'm the Mommie.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ratmom (Mar 28, 2007)

awww so cute, here's my wilbur snoozing.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2007)

Wilbur is adorable. I have a Wilbur too (good name choice).

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 28, 2007)

I am bunnynapping pretty much every gorgeous bunon this thread! Talk about an awwwwww-fest! Cuteness overload. I'mgoing to have to get more active with my camera and start recordingmemories of moon and (if we pass the home visit tonight) little Digger.

I repeat: AWWWWWWWWWWWW! :inlove::mrsthumper:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2007)

Video of Sophie nodding off. :zzzzz


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 28, 2007)

snoopy sleeping


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 21, 2007)

Double Dead Bunny Flop:






Baby thinks Snuggy makes a good foot rest!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 21, 2007)

KellyJade, that video of Sophie falling asleep is precious! Adorable at its best!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow these pictures are so good.Stephiemarie I really had to look to see Snoopy. Where didyou get the house heis reating in, I love it?

Snuggys Mom, I'm telling you that Baby:heartbeat: is just tooadorable. I'm going to visit Tennessee and BunnyNap thatlittle Beauty. Isn't Elvis from there?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww ...LOVE the picture of Baby and Snuggy...CUTE!!!

And Snoopy, with his ear hangin' out...ADORABLE!!

And that video...how precious can this thread possibly get?? 

Bunnies are wonderful......

:inlove:


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol I have tons of Rudy and Prince sleeping after running around for hours


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

